# Racing to sub15



## Diniz (Mar 25, 2010)

With the great idea of Koreancuber of host a competition to race to sub 20 avg i decided to create an similar competition since this is a great way to motivate the training. 

The goal of the competition is to get an average of 12 sub15.

So if you already hit sub20 and now want to hit sub15 join it! We will have weekly scrambles so we can check everyones performance!

Any suggestions PM me or post here.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weekly Competition #7: (03April2010)
1. L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R U' B D2 F' L' B D2 F' R 
2. U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F' L R2 F2 D2 L B2 R' 
3. F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L' R2 D L' F' U' R F' D L2 F' 
4. R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 D L' R' F L B2 F' L R' B 
5. D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F U2 B' L' B' D B' L' D L2 U2 
6. R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 F2 L' U2 F' U' L2 B D' U R2 D2 
7. B2 F2 R B2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 F R' F' D B U R2 B D' 
8. U2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 R F U' F2 U L F2 D' B' D' 
9. U2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L R F' U' R' U2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 U R' 
10. U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 R2 B' R B2 F2 U L' R' D B' U2 
11. F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 U R F2 D B2 U' R U F R' 
12. D2 U2 B L2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 D' F' L' U2 B2 R' B2 R' U F2 

*Deadline: Sunday night (09 May)*
Results: Monday (10 May)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please submit in the following format:

_Weekly Competition #1
Name: Diniz
Average: 18.61
Times: 18.64, (13.33), 15.50, 19.86, (19.98), 19.21, 19.09, 18.98, 19.96, 17.95, 19.30, 17.65 _

If you can make a video it would be great! So that everyone can see your cubing style and maybe help you. If you cant make a video just post the times here.



The scrambles will be WCA scrambles. You are supposed to scramble with the white on top and green on front (or follow the rule 4d).

If you miss a weekly competition don't post your times late, wait until the next one.

Have fun and practice a lot!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Weekly Ranking:*

Results Weekly Competition #6

1. ianini	14.3
2. Shelley	15.14
3. marthaurion	15.93
4. neo63	15.95
5. sz35	16.76
6. cubedude7	18.33


ben1996123 - Sub 15 in #3
richardzhang - Sub 15 in #4 and #5
nlCuber22 - Sub 15 in #2 and #4
ianini - Sub 15 in #6


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last Week scrambles:

_Weekly Competition #6: (26April2010)_
1. B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L B2 D F2 R' F R2 D U' R F2 R2 F' 
2. D' R2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 D' L R' B' R2 F U' F' R' U' F2 
3. U B2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F L2 R U2 B R2 B' F' U F2 L U2 
4. F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' F R F' L D F L U' L2 B F2 
5. R B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R2 B F2 R' U L D2 R2 D' B F' 
6. B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L F2 U B' L R D2 F L' D R2 
7. B2 R D2 R U2 R F2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 U R' B' D B' R2 
8. R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' B' D' F D' F D' L' D R' B' U' 
9. L R B2 R D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' D L R2 U2 B D' R U' F' L R2 
10. D2 R' D2 B2 D2 R B2 L' R2 D2 B' U' B2 L U2 L2 F D' F' 
11. B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' L' F2 R2 D' B L R2 
12. B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U' F U B' F2 R' F' U' B D B2 L' ' 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not sub20 yet??? Here is the link to Racing to sub20 topic.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 25, 2010)

Okay, I can join here. I currently do about 19.xx AO5, and 20.xx AO12.

I'm keen on joining you guys


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 25, 2010)

I can solve 18.xx pretty consistently AO12 and 17.xx sometimes. For AO5, I can usually get 17.xx and sometimes 16.xx.

I'm having a lot of trouble getting my time down any further, though...any ideas?


----------



## Diniz (Mar 25, 2010)

marthaurion said:


> I can solve 18.xx pretty consistently AO12 and 17.xx sometimes. For AO5, I can usually get 17.xx and sometimes 16.xx.
> 
> I'm having a lot of trouble getting my time down any further, though...any ideas?



Do you know full fridrich? Other than that is just keep praticing finger tricks and lookahead.


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 25, 2010)

know intuitive F2L, full OLL and full PLL...known them for a while now


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Mar 25, 2010)

Diniz said:


> marthaurion said:
> 
> 
> > I can solve 18.xx pretty consistently AO12 and 17.xx sometimes. For AO5, I can usually get 17.xx and sometimes 16.xx.
> ...



And keep looking for new solutions if you're dissatisfied with some that you are using. PLLs you hate might turn into your favorite PLLs.

Also, practice consistent sub2 cross.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 25, 2010)

Best avg of 5 is 17.xx, avg of 12 is 19.73 normal avg is about 22. Times haven't been falling very much lately, need more motivation!


----------



## TheBB (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll join. I have a head start compared to many of you guys... even so, I've been sub-20 for many years now with slow but consistent improvement. I doubt I'll win. Currently I'm averaging 16.xx.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 25, 2010)

IN!

usually about 18-19 ao5 and 19-20 ao12


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 25, 2010)

I am in.

Usually about 16-18.


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 25, 2010)

Me too..
I usually average around 17 to 19


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome. I'm excited to progress with you guys 

EDIT:

Can I make a suggestion? When we do weekly sets - I suggest we do a set of 5 *as well as* a set of 12. Having both sets will give you a better indication of your status.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

In, but I may forget 

Currently averaging 16 - 17 with 2 look OLL, full PLL, and intuitive F2L with no look ahead and a crappy cross 

What do you consider sub 15? AO5, 12, 100?

I've already had sub 15 averages of 5 and 12, but I'm definately not sub 15.


----------



## Crossed (Mar 25, 2010)

In.
Intuitive F2L, 2L OLL, all PLLs except all the G-perms.
Best avg of 12: 18.45
Last avg of 350: 20.88


----------



## Diniz (Mar 25, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Can I make a suggestion? When we do weekly sets - I suggest we do a set of 5 *as well as* a set of 12. Having both sets will give you a better indication of your status.


We can make that, but it think it wouldn't add that much... I think it would be better if we consider the best RAO5 in the AO12 too.



ben1996123 said:


> What do you consider sub 15? AO5, 12, 100?


The initial idea was to consider AO12, but we are up to suggestions =D


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 25, 2010)

can i join? i average like 21 seconds.

edit: learning plls


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 25, 2010)

I would like to join
I average 18 of 12


----------



## Parity (Mar 25, 2010)

I will join.
I am about 18-19,


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Diniz said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you consider sub 15? AO5, 12, 100?
> ...



Maybe 20 solves in a row where the SLOWEST is sub 15


----------



## Toad (Mar 25, 2010)

I never practice 3x3 any more but may aswell join in...

Average like 18.xx


----------



## CubeDust (Mar 25, 2010)

Ill join! im 19.xx avg's


----------



## TEGTaylor (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in I usually average 18 's


----------



## Carrot (Mar 25, 2010)

Can I join? well... I'm already sub 15 AO5 and AO12... but I just want to be more consistent... maybe like Ben's definition 20 solves with slowest solve sub15


----------



## CubeDust (Mar 25, 2010)

Odder said:


> Can I join? well... I'm already sub 15 AO5 and AO12... but I just want to be more consistent... maybe like Ben's definition 20 solves with slowest solve sub15



that wouldn't be fair, right?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 25, 2010)

Odder said:


> Can I join? well... I'm already sub 15 AO5 and AO12... but I just want to be more consistent... maybe like Ben's definition 20 solves with slowest solve sub15


Me too. I'm not sub 15 but I regularly manage sub 15 AO5s and AO12s. I normally average low 16s.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 25, 2010)

Cube Dust, who said this should be fair? xD


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm averaging mid 15 right now so I'll join.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll join in.

My best averages of 12 are:
16.64
16.95
16.97

I'm usually 17-18 though.


----------



## Diniz (Mar 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Maybe 20 solves in a row where the SLOWEST is sub 15



Well i think every will probably be sub14 or even sub13 (in AO12) before you complete this criteria. So thats a HUGE gap for most people competing in this thread.

Probably the criteria to win will be do 3 AO12 sub15 on the weekly scrambles. This is a good estimator if you are really sub15.
But any ideas are welcome!

If you are really close to sub15 ao12 or already did it there is no point in joining the competition, since there will be no challenge to you (since most of us are at 18-19 avg).


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll join. 16-18ish.


----------



## ianini (Mar 25, 2010)

I want in!


----------



## Diniz (Mar 25, 2010)

ianini said:


> I want in!



What is your avg12 pb??


----------



## ianini (Mar 25, 2010)

Diniz said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > I want in!
> ...



Uh... Like 16 something.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a 17.92 average of 12.


----------



## shelley (Mar 25, 2010)

I want in. CCT says my best average of 100 is a 15.45.


----------



## Diniz (Mar 26, 2010)

First scrambles are up! Good luck have fun!

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Weekly Competition #1: (26March2010)
1- L2 F' U2 B D2 B' F R2 U B2 F' U L' B' R B' R2 F' U' F
2- R2 F U2 B' U2 R2 F U2 B2 R2 D' L' B' R' F2 D' B2 U F' L R2
3- U2 L D2 R' U2 B2 R' U2 R F2 U' F2 L B' D B U' R2 B2 F
4- B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 L B2 U2 F D' R U B' R U2 L2 F'
5- L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R U2 B U L' R' B2 U' B F' D'
6- D2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 L' U' B' D' U2 F2 L' R' F' U2 L2 U2
7- R2 D2 B R2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' F2 R F2 U L2 B' L' D' R2 U B
8- R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' F L2 R F D2 F R' U F' U
9- F2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 L R' U2 F L' D F2 R D' B' L2 F' R2 F' R'
10- R2 U2 B2 D L2 U B2 D R2 U B L2 U' R B' U' R2 B L D' F2
11- L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U B' R' F L' D2 U R2 U L' R2
12- D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L B2 R2 F2 U' F' L2 R' D R2 D L' F2 D'

Deadline: Sunday night (28 March)
Results: Monday (29 March)


----------



## SuperNerd (Mar 26, 2010)

Grr.

I'm mad. I can't join, I've gotten a few sub 15 AO12s


----------



## Truncator (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll join. I average about 19. My usual ao5 is a low 18, ao12 is usually a high 18. I have a sub-19 ao100.


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 26, 2010)

My times on those scrambles are 15.63, (19.65), 16.65, 19.50, 18.00, 17.96, 19.50, 18.08, 16.55, (14.15), 15.96, 16.80
The average was 17.46. Believe it or not, but none of those solves were skipped steps.


----------



## shelley (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly competition #1
Average: 15.91
Individual Times: 16.54, 17.09, 14.73, 16.75, 17.17, (13.30), 14.73, 16.92, (18.42), 13.45, 15.29, 16.45

Lot of U perms in that set.


----------



## ianini (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly competition #1
Average: 17.17 aka "Not what I want it"
14.84, 14.44, 14.90, 20.15, 14.75, 16.97, 20.00, 17.90, 18.63, 19.16, 13.25, 23.03

Good avg of 5 in there!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, here are my 12 solves. I'm not sub-20 yet, but I'm too close to sub 20 to join the sub-20 club 

Here are my 12 solves. They were horrible solves 

Statistics for 03-26-2010 09:30:04

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.37
Standard Deviation: 3.02
Best Time: 15.19
Worst Time: 26.00
Individual Times:
1.	17.75	
2.	23.78	
3.	22.47	
4.	15.19	
5.	20.32	
6.	21.27	
7.	26.00	
8.	20.69	
9.	20.23	
10.	16.50	
11.	17.64	
12.	22.57


----------



## Muesli (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll play this game. My PB average of 12 is 18.8X or something like that. I've only ever had one sub-15 though.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll join, I average 19ish.

Edit: can you post each week in the first post of this thread. Once a comp is over, keep the scrambles there, but delete the really old scrambles. So the current week and previous week should be in the first post.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 26, 2010)

Im in, i am high 17s


----------



## Diniz (Mar 26, 2010)

Added Truncator, Musli4brekkies, ZB_FTW!!! and richardzhang to the competition. Please submit your times of the first week until sunday night!

And please submit it in the right format, it saves me a lot of time to do the excel chart.


----------



## Jani (Mar 26, 2010)

hello, can i join?
my best avg is 13s, but i ussually averaging 16-17

sometimes i can get sub 15, but it is really2 sometimes


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2010)

Odder said:


> Cube Dust, who said this should be fair? xD



CubeDust did.


----------



## CubeDust (Mar 26, 2010)

weekly competition, 26/3:
name: cubedust
solving times:

21.75
18.58
22.69
19.72
19.55
22.11
20.96
19.93
20.16
22.13
19.08
18.86
average: 20.46.. pretty bad for meee


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly competition #1



Spoiler



Times: 17.46, (20.81), 14.91, 15.44, 17.09, 17.45, 15.05, 15.94, (11.78), 13.70, 16.43, 13.62

Average: 15.71

Comment: WTF awesome! 15.05 was PLL skip, the 14, the 11 and the 2 13's were all non lucky  Last 5 solves average is 14.42


----------



## Jani (Mar 26, 2010)

Assuming that I allowed to join, this is my result

Weekly Competition #1
Name: Jani
Average: 17.02
Times: 19.19, 16.81, 15.77, 16.43, 17.19, 15.63, 16.50, 16.19, (DNF), (14.90), 18.97, 17.56


----------



## Diniz (Mar 26, 2010)

Added everyone.

Since we are accepting a lot of people really close to sub15 i will change the criteria to consider sub15 if the avg12 has no time worse then 14.99sec.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Novriil (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly Competition #1
Name: Novriil
Average: 19.02
Times: 19.57, 19.05, 19.00, 20.07, 17.01, 24.01, 17.54, 19.22, 19.25, 17.93, 21.57, 15.67


I made a video also but the cube was mostly off screen :fp

Pretty bad ao12 and ao5 was even worse


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 26, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Added everyone.
> 
> Since we are accepting a lot of people really close to sub15 i will change the criteria to consider sub15 if the avg12 has no time worse then 14.99sec.
> What do you guys think?



I think you should only accept people 16 or above.
Im in the 16's and it seems like I'd never get an avg12 w/o any sup-15 solves.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly Competition #1
Name: That70sShowDude
Average: 18.18
Times: 19.75 15.03 18.03 15.65 18.25 (27.31) 18.83 17.34 (14.83) 19.90 18.11 20.86

bleh

EDIT: I definately should've warmed up more than I did. Before I did this I had only 3 sub 17 avg12's (16.64, 16.95, 16.97) .......... After I made this average, I did an average of 100. I got a 16.92, 16.73, and a 16.61 all in there. All of them are separate. My average of 100 also went from 18.39 to 17.75

:fp


----------



## Parity (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly competition: #1
Name: Parity
average:17.64
19.96, 17.78, 15.82, 17.08, 17.72, 15.85, 17.01, 18.14, 17.78, 17.03, 18.84, 19.29


----------



## TheBB (Mar 26, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Added everyone.
> 
> Since we are accepting a lot of people really close to sub15 i will change the criteria to consider sub15 if the avg12 has no time worse then 14.99sec.
> What do you guys think?



That's extremely restrictive IMO.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly Competition #1
Name: TheBB
Average: 16.84
Times: 16.82, 15.47, 15.55, 16.69, 14.73, 17.48, 19.40, (14.55), 19.65, 17.99, (20.37), 14.63


----------



## shelley (Mar 26, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Added everyone.
> 
> Since we are accepting a lot of people really close to sub15 i will change the criteria to consider sub15 if the avg12 has no time worse then 14.99sec.
> What do you guys think?



I really think that's unnecessary. You can try all you want to make this a fair contest, but it isn't going to be if you have people averaging 16 and people averaging 19 competing against each other. If someone reaches sub-15 the contest doesn't have to stop. That person can just stop participating once his/her goal has been reached (or once you get bored of organizing this, whichever comes first).

And it might look like I'm really close to sub-15 right now, but considering my rate of improvement compared to the rate of improvement of all the new kids these days, I'd say it's more fair than you might think.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly comp. Race to sub-15 #1
Name:TEGTaylor
Average:17.94
Times:18.42, (24.32), 19.09, 19.72, (14.43), 17.17, 16.30, 20.86, 17.43, 20.27, 15.43, 14.71
First 14 was a pll skip, and the second one was an x-cross. These are pretty good....hope to get better for next week.


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 26, 2010)

Weekly Competition #1
Name: richardzhang
Average: 17.49
Times: 19.25, (22.41), 19.46, 16.28, 18.31, 17.09, 17.89, 18.06, 15.66, 17.09, (15.51), 15.81

Inconsistency much?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 26, 2010)

nlCuber22
Weekly Competition #1

Average: 15.51

Individual Times: 16.37, 16.58, 14.77, (12.22), 14.38, 15.19, (16.86), 16.71, 16.70, 14.76, 15.16, 14.51

Comments: Some easy last layers but I'm very disappointed with the 16s. 12 was non-lucky, 14.38 was PLL skip I believe. This is almost exactly average for me though, so I'm perfectly fine with it.

Extra stuff:


Spoiler



Average of 5: 14.78
1. 14.77 B' U' R B2 D2 F' R' D U2 F2 U L2 B' F2 U' B L' U F' L B2 L' D' F L'
2. (12.22) D L2 B D2 F2 U F U' F' U2 L2 F2 L B R2 L B2 L' F D F L' F2 D' F
3. (16.58) U2 D' L' B R' L2 F B2 U D' F' L U' R D L2 R' U2 D' L2 U D R' U L2
4. 14.38 L2 R F L U2 F B2 L' D R2 L' F B' D' F U' R L' D' F R' L U L2 R
5. 15.19 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F' R' U2 D2 R L F2 L F2 R F U F' D2 R2 F B D2 

current avg5: 15.54 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 14.78 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 15.51 (σ = 0.91)
best avg12: 15.51 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 15.51 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 15.35


----------



## Truncator (Mar 27, 2010)

Weekly Competition #1
Name: Truncator
Average: 19.12
16.43, (15.03), 21.69, 20.53, 19.71, 16.44, 17.11, 20.33, 20.53, 20.27, 18.11, (DNF)

Would have been 18.84 without the DNF  Oh, and I scrambled with yellow on top :\


----------



## Diniz (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice video Truncator, its seems you can avg much better. I will make a video tomorrow too!


----------



## Diniz (Mar 27, 2010)

Weekly Competition #1
Name: Diniz
Average: 18.51
Times: (15.53), 19.63, (22.21), 20.52, 21.59, 18.68, 17.38, 15.97	, 16.40, 16.30, 21.15, 17.46


Nice avg5!
_Average: 16.69
Standard Deviation: 0.38
Best Time: 15.97
Worst Time: 21.15_

Video soon!


----------



## Diniz (Mar 28, 2010)

=D


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

(11.43) 16.35 13.56 (18.29) 16.34 17.77 16.87 13.82 13.75 14.36 16.98 15.59 = 15.54


----------



## RyaD (Mar 28, 2010)

hello everyone, i'm new member here.. I want join this thread please 

Weekly Competition #1 _*Race to Sub 15*_
Name : RyaD
Average of 12 = *17,03* seconds
Times : *13,72* - 17,88 - 15,63 - 17,61 - 20,38 - *20,5* - 14,69 - 18,19 - 18,05 - 17,63 - 14,61 - 15,63


----------



## Diniz (Mar 29, 2010)

This week results are up!
---------------------------------------------
*Weekly Competition #1*

1. nlCuber22 15.51
2. a small kitten 15.54
3. ben1996123 15.71
4. Shelley 15.91
5. TheBB 16.84
6. Jani 17.02
7. RyaD 17.03
8. ianini 17.17
9. marthaurion 17.46
10. richardzhang 17.49
11. Parity 17.64
12. TEGTaylor 17.94
13. That70sShowDude 18.18
14. Diniz 18.51
15. Novriil 19.02
16. Truncator 19.12
17. DAE_JA_VOO 20.37
18. CubeDu 20.46

---------------------------------------------

Soon i will post the second week scrambles, so people have the full week to do it!


----------



## Jani (Mar 29, 2010)

lol I win from riadi by 0.01 
btw my name is Jani not Jan


----------



## Diniz (Mar 29, 2010)

Jani said:


> btw my name is Jani not Jan


Sorry fixed.

Scrambles for the next week are up!

Weekly Competition #2: (29March2010)
1. B2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 B D2 F R2 D2 R' D' L' F R' B L' U' L R
2. F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B' R' F2 U L' F2 R D' L
3. L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 U R D2 L2 D2 F L R D' R2 F' U'
4. R' B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 B R' D' U B' L2 U2 F L' F'
5. R2 F2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R B' R U' B2 L2 B F2 L2
6. L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B' L U F' L D' L U
7. R' U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R U2 R U2 B R B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L R2 F2 U2
8. F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B R2 F' U2 B2 F' L B D' B L2 R' F R U L2
9. D U L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R B L2 U' R2 D2 B L' F L' U'
10. B2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B U R' F2 L' D' L' B' U' R' F
11. B2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 R D L U2 L U L B' F' L R
12. D2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 R F L U R' D2 B2 L U'

Deadline: Sunday night (4 April)
Results: Monday (5 April)


----------



## Parity (Mar 29, 2010)

Weekly comp:#2
Namearity
Average:16.82
Times:17.42, 16.50, 14.81, 8.31, 18.04, 16.19, 18.14, 16.98, 17.90, 17.56, 14.80, 23.63


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 29, 2010)

Weekly Comp: #2
Name: That70sShowDude
Average: 17.26
Times: 16.69 17.63 17.95 17.14 15.79 17.23 16.32 17.25 (22.09) 17.99 18.62 (13.17)

pretty good average i guess ... best average from today is 16.67


----------



## richardzhang (Mar 30, 2010)

Weekly Comp: #2
Name: richardzhang
Average: 17.88
Times: 19.63, 15.00, 21.76, (34.37), 15.07, 14.61, (12.07), 17.15, 18.42, 17.30, 22.49, 17.35

ARG I HAD A G PERM ON THE 12


----------



## nathanajah (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi, can I join in?

Weekly Competition #2
Name: nathanajah
Average: 15.78
Times: 15.76, 15.43, 16.07, 16.61, 14.47, 14.22, 15.59, 17.08, 17.06, 15.52, (18.09), (13.74)


----------



## Enter (Mar 30, 2010)

2. F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B' R' F2 U L' F2 R D' L
wow 13.48  pll skip easy cross and the first and second f2l pair 
these is luck omg


----------



## Diniz (Mar 30, 2010)

nathanajah said:


> Hi, can I join in?
> 
> Weekly Competition #2
> Name: nathanajah
> ...



Everyone that averages over 15 can join!




Enter said:


> 2. F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B' R' F2 U L' F2 R D' L
> wow 13.48  pll skip easy cross and the first and second f2l pair
> these is luck omg



Post all your times!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Weekly competition #2



Spoiler



18.10, 16.38, 17.97, 35.60, DNF, 15.82, 18.93, 17.98, 15.47, 16.73, DNF, 29.40

Average: DNF

Comment: Yay!!!! Awesome average!!!!


----------



## Diniz (Mar 30, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Weekly competition #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, what happened? Pop? You got a 35.60 too =/


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

I WON LAST TIME 

Weekly competition #2
nlCuber22


Spoiler



13.35, (10.31), 14.22, 14.65, 12.84, 13.67, 10.80, 11.81, (15.94), 13.91, 15.54, 14.98 = 13.58

also
Average of 5: 12.77
1. (14.65) L2 F' D2 R' U2 D2 L B' F' D' U2 L2 B U' B U F L2 F' R U D2 L2 B D2
2. 12.84 F' D' F R2 L2 U2 R U' R2 U2 B' U D L B' F2 L R' U L R D F L2 B
3. 13.67 D2 L R' D L2 U2 L' R' U2 D R' F2 B' U L2 U2 R' F2 R' U' L2 D' R2 L2 B2
4. (10.80) L' D2 L' D F2 B' L' F R' U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' R F R2 D' U' L' U
5. 11.81 L D' U2 F' U' B' F D2 R D' L R2 F D U' R' U L U2 D' F' D2 U' R F 




What the hell? PB average
All were non-lucky except the 13.35 which was an OLL skip


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 30, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I WON LAST TIME
> 
> Weekly competition #2
> nlCuber22
> ...



Just curious..what was your average at DC?


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Mar 30, 2010)

name:eduardo lins
average:15.62
(18.61),16.56, 15.90, 15.35, 15.91, 15.40, 16.44, 15.07, 15.61, 14.78,(14.67), 15.22

nice average


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 31, 2010)

Weekly competition #2
Name: Puzzlemaster
Average: 17.30

1. 16.37	
2.	16.17	
3.	(19.85)	
4.	17.61	
5.	(12.88)	
6.	17.75	
7.	17.21	
8.	18.75	
9.	19.39	
10.	17.02	
11.	16.86	
12.	15.87


----------



## yeee707 (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess I'll join this. I average about 20 seconds though, but I get sub 20 quite a bit so I guess i average 19.99? Anyway, I don't think I should join the sub-20 race.


----------



## Diniz (Mar 31, 2010)

yeee707 said:


> I guess I'll join this. I average about 20 seconds though, but I get sub 20 quite a bit so I guess i average 19.99? Anyway, I don't think I should join the sub-20 race.



Cool! So do the weekly avg. Good Luck!


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 31, 2010)

21.09, 18.09, 19.41, 21.28, 18.86, 19.76, 13.09, 16.87, 21.21, 20.54, 19.86, 18.94=19.46 
Looks like im in this one now.


----------



## Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I WON LAST TIME
> 
> Weekly competition #2
> nlCuber22
> ...



Hey hold on, I'm not believing this... Imma need a video if you get what I'm sayin' .


----------



## Faz (Mar 31, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > I WON LAST TIME
> ...



He set a new pb single of 30 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 31, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I WON LAST TIME
> 
> Weekly competition #2
> nlCuber22
> ...


If you guys know what you're doing, you'll blacklist nlCuber from competitions. It's pretty clear (and has been for a while) that nothing he says is true, and I'd hate for someone to think they'd come in second place when they really won.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 31, 2010)

Parity said:


> Weekly comp:#2
> Namearity
> 8.31


Oh, come on... There's no way you can get an 8 with a 4LLL :fp


----------



## ianini (Mar 31, 2010)

Good... kind of.:
15.136, 15.587, 12.982, 15.487, 16.610, 17.772, 16.990, 16.971, 15.870, 17.582, 16.661, 19.974 = 16.467


----------



## peterbat (Mar 31, 2010)

If I can join in, that would be great! I usually average around 17, 16 on a good day.

Weekly competition #2
Name: peterbat
Average: 16.68
Times: (20.03), 18.32, 17.08, 18.08, 15.60, 16.50, (12.63), 15.54, 18.55, 19.52, 14.21, 13.44

Inconsistent, but good for me.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 31, 2010)

ehhm... it feels like I suck at 3x3x3 xD

Weekly competition #2
Name: Odder
Average: 17.65
Times: 16.59, 19.73+, (23.15), 15.14, 17.23+, 15.36, (15.02), 18.35, 19.10, 20.87, 15.68, 18.40


----------



## TheBB (Mar 31, 2010)

This felt really crappy while I was doing it, but it's actually almost a whole second faster than last week, so yay!

Weekly Competition #2
Name: TheBB
Average: 16.05
Times: 16.94, 14.84, (21.54), 17.11, 14.68, 14.94, 16.65, (14.64), 17.03, 17.29, 15.76, 15.27


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly comp:#2
> ...



He claims 8's and 9's all the time, he once did an average of 5 with a 9.54 (I think), LL skip, then later, an average of 12 sith an 8.xx also LL skip... :fp


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 31, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> He claims 8's and 9's all the time, he once did an average of 5 with a 9.54 (I think), LL skip, then later, an average of 12 sith an 8.xx also LL skip... :fp



So kick him out of the race.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 1, 2010)

I can join this too. Avg is around 17-18


----------



## Parity (Apr 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > He claims 8's and 9's all the time, he once did an average of 5 with a 9.54 (I think), LL skip, then later, an average of 12 sith an 8.xx also LL skip... :fp
> ...



Want me to redo the average?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 1, 2010)

> Want me to redo the average?



No offense, but major LOL. You redoing the average will not change anything. I don't have a say though. Better ask the person who is running this.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Parity said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



You need to submit videos. Text won't do anything for people like you and nlcuber.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 2, 2010)

Weekly Competition #2
Average: 20.41
Times: 22.60, 19.75, (18.10), 19.45, 24.75, 18.59, 19.09, (25.64), 18.54, 23.72, 18.31, 19.26
Standard Deviation: 2.2 (11.0%) -- just taking a note of this because I'm usually horribly inconsistent!
Comment: Not bad for me actually, but I won't be surprised if I'm last 

Missed #1 because I don't normally have time to cube over the weekend :-/


----------



## Jani (Apr 2, 2010)

Weekly Competition #2
Name: Jani
Average: 17.64
Times: (14.40), 15.86, (20.05), 19.22, 15.53, 18.84, 18.81, 15.81, 19.03, 17.40, 18.15, 17.83

Absolutely unstable times


----------



## Novriil (Apr 2, 2010)

Weekly Competition #2
Name: Novriil
Average: 16.99 (σ = 3.11)
Times: 16.55, 18.25, 17.74, 21.79, 16.44, 12.71, 19.80, 13.37, 12.66, (23.35), 20.59, (11.01)


Comment: WTF! Inconsistency.. these solves were just crazy.. some were very easy. on the 23.35 I messed up the G perm and had to do OLL and PLL again. SUB-17!!!!! 

reconstruction of 11.01:


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L U2 R F L U R' D2 B2 L U'
Cross: z2 y2 R' F R L2 U2 y2 F2 (6)
1st F2L: y' L' U' L (3)
2nd F2L: R U2 R' U R U' R' (7)
3rd and 4th F2L: y' L' U L U2 L U' L' (7)
OLL: y' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' (10)
PLL: y' U' R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y L' U L (13)

total: 46
TPS: 4.18
Pretty lucky solve :/


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Yea I wouldnt mind making a video for next week...however it'd be to our benefit to have parity and nlcuber make vids...


----------



## Jani (Apr 2, 2010)

Weekly Competition #2
Name: Jani
Average: 17.64
Times: (14.40), 15.86, (20.05), 19.22, 15.53, 18.84, 18.81, 15.81, 19.03, 17.40, 18.15, 17.83

Absolutely unstable times


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Jani said:


> Weekly Competition #2
> Name: Jani
> Average: 17.64
> Times: (14.40), 15.86, (20.05), 19.22, 15.53, 18.84, 18.81, 15.81, 19.03, 17.40, 18.15, 17.83
> ...





Jani said:


> Weekly Competition #2
> Name: Jani
> Average: 17.64
> Times: (14.40), 15.86, (20.05), 19.22, 15.53, 18.84, 18.81, 15.81, 19.03, 17.40, 18.15, 17.83
> ...



really?


----------



## Novriil (Apr 2, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly Competition #2
> ...



lololololl 


Why is this thread in _Off-topic_ ? It should belong to _Forum Competitions_


----------



## Truncator (Apr 2, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly Competition #2
> ...



Umm, what are you questioning? You quoted the same post twice. Here are
their first results:



Jani said:


> Weekly Competition #1
> Name: Jani
> Average: 17.02
> Times: 19.19, 16.81, 15.77, 16.43, 17.19, 15.63, 16.50, 16.19, (DNF), (14.90), 18.97, 17.56


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 3, 2010)

Truncator said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Jani said:
> ...




I quoted different posts...that person posted the same times twice...


----------



## Truncator (Apr 3, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> I quoted different posts...that person posted the same times twice...


Oh, I'm sorry. I guess they deleted one of the posts before I saw it.


----------



## darthyody (Apr 3, 2010)

Weekly Competition #2
Name: Darthyody (Joshua Michalik)
Average: 19.70
Times:21.36 18.83 22.91 18.63 18.47 18.88 (15.55) 19.43 21.08 (23.77) 19.71 17.75

That's way more 20+ solves than normal. Maybe next time will be better.


----------



## Jani (Apr 3, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...




Oh noo, I double post
please delete one of it.. thx


----------



## Novriil (Apr 3, 2010)

Truncator said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I quoted different posts...that person posted the same times twice...
> ...



Nope.. they are still here.



> 17 Hours Ago 04:22 PM
> Jani Weekly Competition #2
> Name: Jani
> Average: 17.64
> ...





> 22 Hours Ago 11:10 AM
> Jani Weekly Competition #2
> Name: Jani
> Average: 17.64
> ...


----------



## Diniz (Apr 3, 2010)

Results will be delayed a little, iam travelling right now, probably monday night i will post it.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 3, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...


Wow, I'm an idiot.

---

Weekly Competition #2
Name: Truncator
Average: 18.99
17.44, 16.00, 17.47, 20.15, 20.34, 19.21, (14.86), 19.03, 21.80, 17.93, 20.53, (22.50+)






I always screw up the last solve  Could have been a bit better, but this is pretty normal. At least it's sub-19.


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 3, 2010)

Weekly Competition #2
Name: Vrumanuk
Average: 18.175
Times: 19.567, 19.413, 18.657, 17.755, 16.241, 18.694, (13.803), (20.600), 19.608, 17.224, 19.154, 15.432
Good average for me but it should have been sub 18 with such easy scrambles.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 3, 2010)

Comp #2 for a small kitten

14.41, 15.99, 17.47, 15.38, (11.22), 16.89, 12.93, (17.52), 13.21, 13.77, 16.09, 17.46

Avg is 15.36

Should have practiced more.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Apr 4, 2010)

Weekly competition #2
Name: TEGTaylor
Average: 17.49
Times: NOOOO, my computer deleted them, if you guys really want me to I could do the average over a gain, but I had the average written down and thats the important part...


----------



## CubeDust (Apr 4, 2010)

Statistics for 04-04-2010 19:16:27

Average: 19.98
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 13.97
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	20.13	
2.	18.68	
3.	(DNF)	
4.	23.40	
5.	19.50	
6.	(13.97)
7.	21.80
8.	18.80	
9.	18.27	
10.	20.66	
11.	21.43	
12.	17.13	


that 13.97 solve was freaking crazy with a pll skip.. at least i can see i'm getting faster than before by .48 seconds


----------



## Diniz (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry again about the delay and happy easter (late =P) to everyone! Weekly Ranking is up!

Congratulations nlCuber22 on the sub15 average!

1. *nlCuber22 13.58*
2. a small kitten	15.36
3. eduardo lins 15.62
4. nathanajah 15.78
5. TheBB 16.05
6. ianini 16.47
7. peterbat 16.68
8. Parity 16.82
9. Novriil 16.99
10. That70sShowDude	17.26
11. puzzlemaster 17.3
12. TEGTaylor 17.49
13. Jani 17.64
14. odder 17.65
15. richardzhang	17.88
16. Vrumanuk 18.17
17. Truncator 18.99
18. dannyz0r 19.46
19. Darthyody 19.7
20. CubeDust 19.98
21. Cride5 20.41
22. ben1996123	DNF


Next week nlCuber22 and Parity please make videos, since both of you are being accused of lying in the average. 
----------------------------------------------------------
New scrambles will be posted soon!


----------



## ianini (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks! I'll probably get sub-15 soon. I've been _really_ fast lately.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 6, 2010)

To be sub 15 do i have to get sub 15 from the weekly competitions?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Video will be made for the next set of scrambles.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 6, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> To be sub 15 do i have to get sub 15 from the weekly competitions?



You will be sub15 when you do sub15 regularly. But this competition goal is to do sub15 avg on the weekly scrambles.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3: (06April2010)

1. F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L' D' U R' B' U' L' B' D' U2 L 
2. F2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R B' L' R B2 D' F2 U' B' D2 R2
3. F2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 F R' B F2 D F L' R' D R2 
4. F' R2 B2 F' D2 F D2 U2 F' U2 L U' R' U B R2 B2 L U' B' 
5. L D2 U2 F2 L B2 R F2 R' D2 L B2 D' B R F L R U' B' R2
6. U L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 B R' D2 F D2 R' U B2 R' U F2 
7. U L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D' U F' R' F' L D2 B R' B U B' D2 
8. L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L' D2 B' F2 U2 B L B2 F2 U 
9. B2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 L' B U' F D2 U L B2 F L 
10. D2 L' D2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' U R' B L2 D' U2 L D' R2 F2 
11. B2 L B2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 U2 F' D R D U' B D B L' F D2 R'
12. R U2 L F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L D2 F' R' U B D2 B D' L U2 L2 F'

Deadline: Sunday night (11 April)
Results: Monday (12 April)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 7, 2010)

Diniz said:


> 1. *F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2* R D2 F2 L' D' U R' B' U' L' B' D' U2 L
> 2. *F2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2* L2 R2 U2 R B' L' R B2 D' F2 U' B' D2 R2


----------



## Diniz (Apr 7, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Diniz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2* R D2 F2 L' D' U R' B' U' L' B' D' U2 L
> > 2. *F2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2* L2 R2 U2 R B' L' R B2 D' F2 U' B' D2 R2



Blame the new Cube Explorer WCA scramble generator =P


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3
Name: vrumanuk
Average: 18.566
Times: 16.538, 19.322, 19.807, 15.307, 19.077, 22.370, 14.446, 16.303, 19.576, 21.372, 18.984, 19.369
So many J-Perms; so many more lock-ups :/


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 7, 2010)

I forgot about this 

Weekly competition 3
Name: Ashmnafa
Average:17.80
Times:16.27, 18.94, 17.78, 18.94, 15.34, 18.11, 20.11, 18.53, 17.23, 19.20, 17.28, 15.69
Meh.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3
Name: richardzhang
Average: 15.33
Times: 13.24, 16.72, 13.36, 25.31, 14.95, 16.19, 17.59, 11.77, 14.51, 16.41, 13.88, 16.48

ARG so close


----------



## darthyody (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3
Name: Darthyody
Average: 18.15
Times: 15.71 (24.27) 16.15 17.94 19.58 18.15 19.28 16.50 19.93 17.16 (12.96) 20.19

On the second solve, I forgot to stop the timer but it wasn't a good solve anyway. Without that mess up my avg would have been ~17.59 depending on its time. The 12.96 had super easy F2L with I think 1 cube rotation, T OLL, and J PLL. Much more regular solves for me this week.


----------



## ianini (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3:
Name: Ian Jones
Average: 15.94
Times: 15.40, 14.22, 14.76, 18.07, (11.26), 14.48, 17.43, 15.06, 15.59, 17.18, (18.78), 17.20

Pretty good. Failed at the end though... :fp


----------



## TheBB (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd like to forget this one as soon as possible.

Weekly Competition #3
Name: TheBB
Average: 16.84
Times: (14.42), 16.20, (20.97), 16.95, 18.53, 16.13, 18.48, 17.91, 15.33, 14.62, 17.71, 16.59


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly competition #3



Spoiler



(6.44), 14.01, 13.24, 14.93, 14.70, 14.85, 14.92, (23.22), 12.73, 12.94, 13.35, 13.07

Average: 13.874

Comment: WAT. PB.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow! A 6.xx?? Can you reconstruct the solution?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Wow! A 6.xx?? Can you reconstruct the solution?



Tried to, but I cant at the moment, will try again later (LL skip )


----------



## TheBB (Apr 7, 2010)

That one had the easiest cross in history as well.

Well, except for: U B' L' F B R2 L' B U' F D F' L2 F' U2 L' U2 D B2 L R2 F B L B' (cross on bottom).


----------



## Carrot (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3
Name: Odder
Average: 15.43
times: (12.57), 14.09, 18.16, 15.57, (1:00.89), 17.09, 13.73, 17.01, 14.77, 13.21, 15.07, 15.65

well this cube sucks xD but the average didn't... well counting 18.16 and two 17's... so could have been alot faster xD








Spoiler



the 17.xx looks like I stop the timer doing the last three moves and act like I stop it again... but I don't! xD I thought it was solved and was going to stop the timer, but in the same moment I realised it wasn't solved but I dropped the cube, looked at the timer to see if it was stopped or not, it was still running so I did the last 3 moves or how many it was and stopped it "again" =)


----------



## CubeDust (Apr 7, 2010)

weekly comp #3:

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.27
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 16.11
Worst Time: 21.90
Individual Times:
1.	16.11	
2.	21.15	
3.	19.86	
4.	16.72	
5.	21.55	
6.	18.81	
7.	21.00	
8.	18.22	
9.	21.90	
10.	16.68	
11.	20.97	
12.	18.28

well, that .71 better than my previous "racing to sub-15" average. WOW!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly competition #3
*Name: Parity*

Times: 18.71, 17.93, 17.09, 16.43, 18.18, 16.81, 17.73, 22.83, 17.71, 18.00, 16.85, 17.61

Average: 17.66


----------



## Novriil (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly #3
Name: Novriil
Average: 16.20 (σ = 2.11)
Times: 12.73, 16.71, 18.94, 14.57, 14.80, (21.36), 17.15, (11.11), 17.84, 19.35, 16.36, 13.60

11.11 was really nice beginning but bad OLL. (knight move and mirrored to left hand :S). 13.60 had exactly the same OLL but inversed (to right hand it's nice) and both had T perm.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3
Name: That70sShowDude
Average: 16.38
Times: (13.90) 15.43 15.43 16.97 (22.44) 18.40 15.79 14.62 19.30 14.70 14.36 18.85


O my god. I killed my previous PB average of 12! My best avg12's before this were 16.61, 16.64, 16.67, 16.72, 16.78, 16.92, 16.95, 16.97
These scrambles seemed way too easy. 
I just got this FII yesterday too!
On CCT, one solve before this average, I had a 15.70, which would give me a 16.07 avg 12!


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly competition #3: 
Times: (15.48), 17.70, 17.40, 19.65, 19.20, 17.36, 15.95, (21.28), 19.53, 17.56, 19.76, 18.41
Average: 18.25

Normal, the 2 15's are nice


----------



## Diniz (Apr 7, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> These scrambles seemed way too easy.



Well iam using Cubing Explorer to generate WCA scrambles... so yeah, this scrambles you could get in a official competition =P


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3
Name: Neo63
Average: 19.11
Times: 19.16, 19.02, 21.89, 18.87, (23.30), 19.33, 16.67, 17.19, (13.69), 18.84, 21.92, 18.17

Terrible, this is like 2 seconds slower than my competition pb..I think it's the cube/lighting


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 8, 2010)

Is it average of 12 or is it 10 of 12?

And I'll join since I just became sub 20


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 8, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3
Name: vcuber13
Average: 12 - 18.65 10/12 - 18.83
Times: 18.00 19.58 20.66 (14.80[PLL skip]) 18.97 15.77 18.38 16.56 20.55 19.59 21.21 (20.69)

Personal best average of 12 and 10/12. The 14.80 is my second fastest time ever! First is 13.16, and it's official!


----------



## Diniz (Apr 8, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Is it average of 12 or is it 10 of 12?
> 
> And I'll join since I just became sub 20



Avg 10 of 12


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2010)

Weekly competition #3: 
Times: 15.03, 19.42, 18.56, 19.52, 21.13, 18.49, 17.82, 19.00, 23.27, 17.47, 16.01, 18.08
Average: 18.55
Not that great


----------



## Carrot (Apr 8, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Next week nlCuber22 and *Parity* please make videos, since both of you are being accused of lying in the average.





ben1996123 said:


> Weekly competition #3
> *Name: Parity*
> 
> Times: 18.71, 17.93, 17.09, 16.43, 18.18, 16.81, 17.73, 22.83, 17.71, 18.00, 16.85, 17.61
> ...



Video or didn't happen


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2010)

Odder said:


> Diniz said:
> 
> 
> > Next week nlCuber22 and *Parity* please make videos, since both of you are being accused of lying in the average.
> ...



Dosent have one


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 8, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Diniz said:
> ...


Yesterday you said it was just broken...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



er... it isnt me thats supposed to have one, its parity. I just posted his times because hes banned...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ill join! I usually get sub 20, so Ill push myself to get better!!


----------



## Carrot (Apr 8, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



well... according to Diniz, Parity was supposed to have a video to make his times legit... so I was just wondering why you spend time posting a result you might have known was not legit (I expect that you read that part before posting, but of course I might be wrong)

well... I think his times are legit... I'm just being annoying


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2010)

Odder said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...





Parity said:


> I am posting my times because I know they are legit, If he doesn't want to count them he doesn't have to



EDIT: I'm just posting them because Parity asked me to post his times...


----------



## Carrot (Apr 8, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



I guess you are not lazy then  anyone who is lazy wouldn't xD


----------



## TEGTaylor (Apr 12, 2010)

13.42, 24.50, 20.67, 16.09, 20.28, 15.22, DNF(22.42), 17.05, 19.08, 18.39, 19.14, 14.86 = 18.53

Worst SD ever. Very bad times, I feel slow....


----------



## Diniz (Apr 12, 2010)

Weekly Competition #3
Name: Diniz
Average: 19.66
Times: (16.28), 21.06, 18.80, 18.52, 21.93, 21.75, 18.71, 19.90, 24.22, 18.22, 16.94, 20.75



Arrrgg really bad avg... srsly wtf.. =/


----------



## Diniz (Apr 12, 2010)

Results Weekly Competition #3

1. ben1996123	13.87
2. richardzhang	15.33
3. odder 15.43
4. ianini 15.94
5. Novriil 16.2
6. That70sShowDude	16.38
7. TheBB  16.84
8. Parity 17.66
9. ashmnafa 17.8
10. Darthyody* 18.15
11. cubedude7 18.25
12. TEGTaylor 18.53
13. 04mucklowd 18.55
14. Vrumanuk 18.56
15. vcuber13 18.83
16. neo63 19.11
17. CubeDust 19.27
18. Diniz 19.66


----------



## Carrot (Apr 12, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Results Weekly Competition #3
> 
> 1. ben1996123	13.87
> 2. richardzhang	15.33
> 3. Odder 15.43



NO!! only third :'(


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 12, 2010)

Odder said:


> Diniz said:
> 
> 
> > Results Weekly Competition #3
> ...


NOO, not second


----------



## Carrot (Apr 12, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Diniz said:
> ...



I didn't expect to beat Ben  I just wanted to beat everyone else xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Diniz said:
> ...



NOOOOOOO!!!!! 1st!!! 

oh wait thats good


----------



## Escher (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I'll join, since I'm about 17-22s using Roux.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



I want a video next time  just to find out what your secret is about your superfast avg12's xD

EDIT: Fastest on vid! ;D


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2010)

Odder said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



Ok sure, probably wont be sub 15 though, that average was really lucky.

Hopefully I will get a new cam by them, if not, ill do one when I can


----------



## Carrot (Apr 12, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



that's fine with me =) actually I've had 3 avereages faster than what you got xD but I really have NO clue about how I got them xD I know the 12.xx average had 2+ WV cases, ALOT of J-perms and easy crosses xD


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 12, 2010)

Mine arnt there


----------



## Diniz (Apr 12, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Mine arnt there



Sorry, fixed, scrambles soon!


----------



## Diniz (Apr 13, 2010)

Weekly Competition #4: (12April2010)

1. B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 R F' L F2 U R B2 D2 F 
2. L U2 F2 U2 R F2 L B2 D2 R F' R2 B U' L D R2 B2 D U R2 
3. L' B2 R' U2 B2 F2 L D2 R F' D2 R' U2 B U B' F R' D2 R 
4. U B2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 U L2 U' F' R D' B2 D2 U' B' U2 L' D2 U 
5. L2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' F U' F2 U' R D L' B2 D U 
6. F' R2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 F D2 U2 B' U' R' U F L D2 F D2 U' F' 
7. L' F2 L' U2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 B D L R F2 U2 L' B' R2 D L' U' 
8. B2 D U R2 U F2 R2 F2 D U2 B R F2 R' D' F U' L B2 U' R 
9. U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' U B' L2 F' L2 F2 D' L D2 R' 
10. R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 B D2 U2 F D' R U' B' U L2 F' R2 B R' 
11. R2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D2 F' L D' F U' F2 U' B' L' D R' D' 
12. U2 L2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 F R2 B2 D R' B2 F2 L2 D B' U2 R' B 

Deadline: Sunday night (18 April)
Results: Monday (19 April)


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

Weekly competition #3
Name: richardzhang
Average: 14.92
Times: 11.18, 15.21, 16.30, 15.10, 13.47, 16.84, 15.61, 14.33, 15.26, 15.02, 14.88, 14.03


----------



## Carrot (Apr 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Weekly competition #3
> Name: richardzhang
> Average: 14.92
> Times: 11.18, 15.21, 16.30, 15.10, 13.47, 16.84, 15.61, 14.33, 15.26, 15.02, 14.88, 14.03


 wouw =D


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Weekly competition #3
> Name: richardzhang
> Average: 14.92
> Times: 11.18, 15.21, 16.30, 15.10, 13.47, 16.84, 15.61, 14.33, 15.26, 15.02, 14.88, 14.03



Wow, great job. From 17 to 15 in a couple of days. Nice. You HAVE to come to next comp.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

Odder said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly competition #3
> ...


Yeah, beat that odder


----------



## Carrot (Apr 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > richardzhang said:
> ...



wait and see... I got sub 9 single today xD in a 20+ fail average xD


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 13, 2010)

Weekly competition #4
Name: Neo63
Average: 16.84
Times: 20.96, 17.58, 16.97, 17.86, 23.18, 17.30, 11.15, 15.09, 16.19, 12.81, 16.91, 16.71


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 13, 2010)

Weekly competition #3
Name: Puzzlemaster
Average: 16.52
Times: Average of 12: 16.52
1. 15.49 
2. 17.50 
3. (11.47) 
4. 17.28 
5. (18.82) 
6. 18.06 
7. 17.73 
8. 14.22 
9. 14.98 
10. 15.35 
11. 18.63 
12. 16.01


----------



## TheBB (Apr 15, 2010)

Weekly competition #4
Name: TheBB
Average: 16.43
Times: 15.18, 18.14, 16.53, 15.15, 15.44, 17.02, 17.74, (18.26), 16.86, 14.67, (13.67), 17.60

Neither here nor there I guess.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 16, 2010)

just saying, whoever is running this should copy the scrambles from the posts above and paste them into the start of the thread


----------



## Diniz (Apr 16, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> just saying, whoever is running this should copy the scrambles from the posts above and paste them into the start of the thread



Ohhh, i forgot this time, i usually do this.. Thanks..


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Average: 14.57
Individual Times: 13.61, 14.65, 14.38, 15.87, 14.85, 15.26, (12.18), 13.82, 13.96, 15.22, (16.43)
Comments: Average seems normal to me. I have the first solve but my camera ran out of memory scrambling the next solve. If you want me to post it, it's cool with me.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 16, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Average: 14.57
> Individual Times: 13.61, 14.65, 14.38, 15.87, 14.85, 15.26, (12.18), 13.82, 13.96, 15.22, (16.43)
> Comments: Average seems normal to me. I have the first solve but my camera ran out of memory scrambling the next solve. If you want me to post it, it's cool with me.



There were other things you could've done rather than doing the rest of the average immediately. You could've deleted something on your camera...it isn't that tough of an idea.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 16, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 14.57
> ...



My mom has a lot of stuff on there which she does not like me to delete, as she takes her camera places and likes to show people pictures etc. I would have 100% otherwise. Plus, the memory is only like 2GB, so I don't have that much time for videos - she has lots of pictures. She was supposed to get me a 4GB for my videos but she hasn't yet. Next time I should have enough space.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 16, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



You do realize that nobody's going to believe anything you say or do as far as times go until you post a video right?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 16, 2010)

and you didn't get a 2.64 2x2 average.
and I'm not lying about my _mom's_ camera >_>


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 16, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> and you didn't get a 2.64 2x2 average.
> and I'm not lying about my _mom's_ camera >_>



Sure i did. I average around 4 ish currently...i was around 3.8 before i stopped practicing for a while. That's my PB average. I dont expect to do it for a long time again. Unlike someone who says he averages around 16 and gets 30 second singles and a DNF average. The fact that it's your mom's has nothing to do with lying about it.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

Could you guys maybe discuss this in a different place? As far as I know, this isn't a place for arguing. Thanks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 16, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Sure i did. I average around 4 ish currently...i was around 3.8 before i stopped practicing for a while. That's my PB average. I dont expect to do it for a long time again.



Yeah, and I'm sure all the solves were non lucky.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 16, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Sure i did. I average around 4 ish currently...i was around 3.8 before i stopped practicing for a while. That's my PB average. I dont expect to do it for a long time again.
> ...



I don't recall ever saying that.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 16, 2010)

Average: 18.94
Individual Times: 18.47 (17.22) 17.65 18.59 18.02 19.43 20.94 20.27 (21.00) 20.86 17.88 17.25
Comments: Sub 18 Average of 5 at the beginning, 17.99!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 17, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Stop being a prick....

First of all just because he has a 30 second solve and a DNF doesnt mean crap.
I average around 20 seconds, and i still screw up and get 20-30 seconds above my average, and ive gotten like three DNFs...

where is your proof hes a cheater. 

nlCuber got one solve on video thats more than he actually needs. 
Your making the claim hes a cheater, you are required to back it up with some sort of evidence not him....


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 17, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



So your average triples because of nerves? I don't have to prove that he's a cheater. Im simply letting him know that nobody's going to believe his averages till he films them. I believe his times are proof enough. If he didnt mind it so much why doesnt he link us to his profile?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 17, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> So your average triples because of nerves? I don't have to prove that he's a cheater. Im simply letting him know that nobody's going to believe his averages till he films them. I believe his times are proof enough. If he didnt mind it so much why doesnt he link us to his profile?



I dont know, but that doesnt mean hes a cheater,
And my times were reallly bad my first comp.
I averaged like 25-26 my average at comp was somewhere around 36 seconds.

So far the solves that ive seen are legit.
Hes around 15 seconds i believe. Watch his 16.xx slow mo. You can tell he screws up quite a bit on that solve meaning hes probably right around that average...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > So your average triples because of nerves? I don't have to prove that he's a cheater. Im simply letting him know that nobody's going to believe his averages till he films them. I believe his times are proof enough. If he didnt mind it so much why doesnt he link us to his profile?
> ...



Don't comment on something you are completely clueless about (grammar?). nlcuber has possibly the worst rep on this forum for cheating. He cheats again and again and again. Noone gets 3 DNFs, a 45 and a 30 when they average 16. Now he claims 13 average, dropping from 16-13 in less than 2 weeks. He is a giant cheater, and should be barred from all forum comps.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 17, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > So your average triples because of nerves? I don't have to prove that he's a cheater. Im simply letting him know that nobody's going to believe his averages till he films them. I believe his times are proof enough. If he didnt mind it so much why doesnt he link us to his profile?
> ...



Then what does it mean? How does a person who averages 15 seconds start with a 45, then get 3 consecutive DNF's and then get a 30? Nerves or no nerves there is no way that nerves could cause you to triple your times. Let alone get 3 DNF's in a row. You believing doesnt mean he's completely honest. If he screws up and gets a 16.xx then that means that that's a bad solve for him. If he were to not make any mistakes he would probably average right around 13. I recall a video (before he deleted it along with his posts in the accomplishment thread announcing fast solve) in which he got a 12 second solve. He messed up in that solve and got a 12. If he could get a 12 and also sub 12's? as he mentioned? back to back, there is no reason whatsoever for his times to be 30, 45, and tripleDNF.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



When the f*ck have I ever claimed that I average 13 seconds?
OH YEAH NEVER
gtfo ZB.

@puzzlemaster - since when does screwing up = bad solve? there's always the chance that you get a fairly easy LL, and in that solve, I did.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 17, 2010)

BTW, his DNFs in comp were because he didn't want people to know how bad those times were. He gave up on those solves basically.

nlcuber: you claimed a 13.xx avg42 wit a sub-10 mo3, but you deleted that post because people knew you lied.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> BTW, his DNFs in comp were because he didn't want people to know how bad those times were. He gave up on those solves basically.
> 
> nlcuber: you claimed a 13.xx avg42 wit a sub-10 mo3, but you deleted that post because people knew you lied.



Need I say more?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 17, 2010)

> Then what does it mean? How does a person who averages 15 seconds start with a 45, then get 3 consecutive DNF's and then get a 30? Nerves or no nerves there is no way that nerves could cause you to triple your times. Let alone get 3 DNF's in a row. You believing doesnt mean he's completely honest. If he screws up and gets a 16.xx then that means that that's a bad solve for him. If he were to not make any mistakes he would probably average right around 13. I recall a video (before he deleted it along with his posts in the accomplishment thread announcing fast solve) in which he got a 12 second solve. He messed up in that solve and got a 12. If he could get a 12 and also sub 12's? as he mentioned? back to back, there is no reason whatsoever for his times to be 30, 45, and tripleDNF.



You do realize you contradicted yourself a bit?

anywho, nlcuber could have easily gotten two DNFs in a row, then he wouldnt have done the third one. Unless im mistaking the average for a non-comp one.

And how long ago was this average?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> BTW, his DNFs in comp were because he didn't want people to know how bad those times were. He gave up on those solves basically.
> 
> nlcuber: you claimed a 13.xx avg42 wit a sub-10 mo3, but you deleted that post because people knew you lied.





jms_gears1 said:


> > Then what does it mean? How does a person who averages 15 seconds start with a 45, then get 3 consecutive DNF's and then get a 30? Nerves or no nerves there is no way that nerves could cause you to triple your times. Let alone get 3 DNF's in a row. You believing doesnt mean he's completely honest. If he screws up and gets a 16.xx then that means that that's a bad solve for him. If he were to not make any mistakes he would probably average right around 13. I recall a video (before he deleted it along with his posts in the accomplishment thread announcing fast solve) in which he got a 12 second solve. He messed up in that solve and got a 12. If he could get a 12 and also sub 12's? as he mentioned? back to back, there is no reason whatsoever for his times to be 30, 45, and tripleDNF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did I contradict myself?

Yea. That explains the 3 DNF's being the second, third, and 4th solves. Because we all know that after that doing the 5th solve is necessary. Anyway that's based on what you said. It was on January 30th, 2010. 

Here is his WCA page to assist you: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CRIS01


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 17, 2010)

Whatever. 
See you in Baltimore >_>


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 17, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Whatever.
> See you in Baltimore >_>



Sounds good to me. Lets see you average around 15 . If you prove me wrong then I'll personally come on this forum and apologize and let everyone know that you are as fast as you say you are.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 17, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever.
> ...



Yeah, and seriously, 
I don't really know your personality off the forum, you might be very nice.
Just don't act awkward if I try to come up and say hi, and I'll probably even ask you to handscramble my cube and I'll do a solve right then and there. 

Sound good?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 17, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Yea. That explains the 3 DNF's being the second, third, and 4th solves. Because we all know that after that doing the 5th solve is necessary. Anyway that's based on what you said. It was on January 30th, 2010.
> 
> Here is his WCA page to assist you: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CRIS01



ahhh. Why did they let him do the fifth solve? thats retarded...

anyway the point about DNFs is the fact that it doesnt matter how fast you are you can still get them.

and about how long after the comp did he start claiming 15 second times, because if it was recently then thats not that hard to believe its been about... 2 months, almost three, its not that hard to believe he could have dropped about 30 seconds.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 17, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> and about how long after the comp did he start claiming 15 second times, because if it was recently then thats not that hard to believe its been about... 2 months, almost three, its not that hard to believe he could have dropped about 30 seconds.



He was claiming sub-20 last year, iirc. And claiming around 16 BEFORE that comp. And no, 45 to 15 in 2-3 months is not believable.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > and about how long after the comp did he start claiming 15 second times, because if it was recently then thats not that hard to believe its been about... 2 months, almost three, its not that hard to believe he could have dropped about 30 seconds.
> ...



I went from "cant solve the cube" to 18avg12 in 4 months. I think its possible to do 45 to 15 in 3 months


But anyway... this is WAY off topic!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 17, 2010)

either way, Diniz is running this, if Diniz allows nlCuber to post his times w/o a vid then thats up to him. If you dont like it you all should keep it to yourself. 

Bashing nl isnt going to do anything.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



I think I remember you claiming a 13 second average of about 50 solves.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 17, 2010)

I can remember multiple sub 10 solves from a single average in the accomplishment thread. (I can't find it anymore.)
Followed by many people saying no.
And Anthony saying "Hell no".


----------



## Novriil (Apr 17, 2010)

Weekly #4
name: Novriil
Average: 15.74 (σ = 2.36)
Times: 12.00[PLL skip], 14.80, 14.05, (22.47), 16.33, 17.21, 15.16, 17.40, 12.56, 19.92, (11.20), 17.98

I should start recording my averages.. I might get sub-15 soon


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 17, 2010)

4th batch:
22.06,18.08,22.94,25.58,19.90,20.71,16.65,21.80,23.53,17.83,19.52,17.02
Average:20.34 Dang...


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 18, 2010)

When will the next one be?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Apr 18, 2010)

Weekly Competition #4
Name: TEGTaylor 
Average: 18.75
Times: 19.10, 15.98, 18.99, 18.17, 19.48, 19.79, 19.08, 17.82, 19.13, 17.40, 20.54, 18.49


----------



## Novriil (Apr 18, 2010)

cubedude7 said:


> When will the next one be?



Deadline for each weekly is on sunday and results + new scrambles will come on monday.


----------



## Truncator (Apr 18, 2010)

Weekly Competition #4
Name: Truncator
Average: 17.23
16.95, 21.06, 15.45, 18.88, 14.56, (13.89), 14.86, (24.16), 16.06, 17.30+, 16.17, 21.05

Should have been waaaay better, but I had two counting 21s. I never get those :\

PB ao5 in there though 

Average: 14.96
Standard Deviation: 0.37
Best Time: 13.89
Worst Time: 18.88
Individual Times:
1.	15.45	D R U L' F' L' B2 L B' D' F2 D U2 R2 U2 B D' U2 B' D' U R2 B2 D2 R
2.	(18.88)	D' L R D U L' R' U L R' F2 L' R' B F' L2 D2 U2 R B F D2 B F R2
3.	14.56	L R2 B F L2 F2 L R2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' U' L' R2 B' U L2 R' U2 R2 B U
4.	(13.89)	B' F2 D U2 B F L2 U2 L D B' F2 L B' R' B' F L2 B' D2 F L' B F R'
5.	14.86	D2 U2 L2 R' U2 L' R' U' R D2 U2 L' R U2 L' D U L' R2 D2 U2 L' D' U L2


----------



## darthyody (Apr 18, 2010)

Weekly Competition #4
Name: Darthyody
Average: 18.72
Times: 18.86 20.43 17.00 19.16 21.86 17.90 16.90 (21.96) 17.86 (14.56) 18.22 19.94


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 19, 2010)

Weekly Competition #4
Name: vrumanuk
Average: 19.09
17.161, 22.675, 22.163, 21.412, 18.215, 18.141, 18.991, 17.787, 14.669, 17.151, 19.502, 20.379
Busy week => no practice


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Just thought i'd come on here and post an apology to nlcuber. I met him at baltimore today. He really can average 16 ish seconds. I"m not entirely sure as to why nerves cause him to mess up cross every single time  but it's ok. I was wrong. He can average 16 seconds. He now has an official that proves it. Congrats.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 19, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Just thought i'd come on here and post an apology to nlcuber. I met him at baltimore today. He really can average 16 ish seconds. I"m not entirely sure as to why nerves cause him to mess up cross every single time  but it's ok. I was wrong. He can average 16 seconds. He now has an official that proves it. Congrats.



Wow nice, congrats to him, and we finally won't have those arguments again.


----------



## TheBB (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey I'm doing pretty good right now, but there are no week 5 scrambles.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, sorry I'm a little late, but you didn't post the results yet, so ...

Weekly Comp #4
Name: That70sShowDude
Average: 16.64
17.23 17.61 16.67 15.06 18.51 15.45 14.50 16.77 17.89 (20.46) (13.55) 16.69


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry I'm late 

Weekly competition #4



Spoiler



15.13, 17.43, 15.79, 17.08, 18.03, 16.55, 14.29, (19.53), 16.39, 13.90 15.41, (12.16)

Average: 16 exactly 

Comment: Decent. 13.90 was messed up OLL, which ended up as the 2 adjacent edges flipped, corners oriented case and a PLL skip.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry guys, yesterday i was in a mission (iam military), i will post results and scrambles soon.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 20, 2010)

Weekly competition #4
Average: 18.46
Times: 18.56, (22.83), 19.35, 17.58, (15.07), 21.60, 17.95, 18.67, 16.68, 21.33, 16.87, 15.96


Average done in a hurry, with no warmup lol.


Results and new scrambles soon!


----------



## Diniz (Apr 20, 2010)

Results Weekly Competition	# 4

1. nlCuber22 14.57
2. richardzhang 14.92
3. Novriil 15.74
4. ben1996123 16
5. TheBB 16.43
6. puzzlemaster 16.52
7. That70sShowDude 16.64
8. neo63 16.84
9. Truncator 17.23
10. Diniz 18.46
11. Darthyody* 18.72
12. TEGTaylor 18.75
13. vcuber13 18.94
14. Vrumanuk 19.09
15. yeee707 20.34



If anything is wrong let me know...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2010)

4th


----------



## Diniz (Apr 20, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5: (19April2010)

1. D2 F2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 D R2 U2 B' L F' D2 U' R2 U 
2. L2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 L F' R' D2 B2 D' L' B F R2 U 
3. U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B' U F' L R' B' D R2 F' D' 
4. B2 R D2 R B2 L U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 L' F' D F D' L B U B2 
5. D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 B R2 D U2 R' U2 F' D' B U' 
6. R2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 L' B D2 R2 F' R' D2 U' L R2 U2 
7. D' B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 B' R' F' L2 B U' F2 
8. U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' R' D2 U' R B' F' L U L' 
9. R2 U F2 U B2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 L' F U' R F L2 B F2 L' F' 
10. L2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D R' D' F U' R D2 B L2 F' U' L2 R 
11. D2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 R D2 L D' F2 U2 R B R' F D F' L' 
12. U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F' L2 D' B' F2 D L' U' 

Deadline: Sunday night (25 April)
Results: Monday (26 April)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 20, 2010)

Weekly competition #5
Average: 16.20
Times: (19.37), 18.09, 15.29, (14.29), 16.98, 16.72, 14.61, 16.51, 15.10, 17.50, 16.16, 14.99

Meh average


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 21, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Results Weekly Competition	# 4
> 
> 1. nlCuber22 14.57
> 2. richardzhang 14.92
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOO NOT 2ND


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5
Times: 18.10, (25.24), 18.64, (14.94), 17.89, 19.62, 18.52, 15.76, 19.22, 17.04, 16.45, 18.62
Average = 17.99
Good, but that 2nd solve sucked really hard, horrible F2L.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5
Time: 15.83, 16.81, 21.77, 18.52, 15.25, 22.38, 19.30, 19.06, 17.63, 13.84, 17.89, 21.74
Average: 18.38
Fail average. Got it on video, will be up soon.

EDIT: Nevermind, you can barely see the cube.


----------



## shelley (Apr 22, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> EDIT: Nevermind, you can barley see the cube.



That's all rye, at least it wasn't an amaizing average.

...sorry.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 22, 2010)

shelley said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Nevermind, you can barley see the cube.
> ...



That... was... _awesome._


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 22, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Sorry guys, yesterday i was in a mission (iam military), i will post results and scrambles soon.





JTW2007 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Ashmnafa said:
> ...


lol, i almost didn't catch the 2nd grain reference in shelly's post


----------



## Parity (Apr 22, 2010)

So do I really have to make a video?

Noone reply but diniz.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 22, 2010)

Parity said:


> So do I really have to make a video?
> 
> Noone reply but diniz.



You dont have to... but since last week or so people didnt believe your average would be nice you to prove..


----------



## Parity (Apr 22, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > So do I really have to make a video?
> ...


Nlcuber (just saying) Hasn't proved himself yet.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Parity said:


> Diniz said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



That isn't really of any concern to you...worry about yourself.


----------



## Parity (Apr 22, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Diniz said:
> ...



You were criticizing him. Which was none of your concern.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Parity said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



You're an idiot...of course I should be concerned about a person cheating in a competition that I am taking part in.


----------



## Parity (Apr 22, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Before that..


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Parity said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Alright smartass...quote it and show it to me.


----------



## Parity (Apr 22, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Just thought i'd come on here and post an apology to nlcuber. I met him at baltimore today. He really can average 16 ish seconds. I"m not entirely sure as to why nerves cause him to mess up cross every single time but it's ok. I was wrong. He can average 16 seconds. He now has an official that proves it. Congrats.

He was cheating yet you apologize to him?


however it'd be to our benefit to have parity and nlcuber make vids... (none of your concern)

Just curious..what was your average at DC? (None of your concern)

There were other things you could've done rather than doing the rest of the average immediately. You could've deleted something on your camera...it isn't that tough of an idea.

Plus page 19,20,21


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Parity said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



My apology was for saying he cannot average 16 seconds. He can. The second quote is a part of this competition...so it is my concern...The third quote doesnt even have anything to do with anything...is there something wrong with asking a question? The last one is also related to the competition...I stand by my initial statement...you're an absolute moron.


----------



## Parity (Apr 22, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Well my statement about him not proving himself is about *this* competition too.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 22, 2010)

Parity said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...



Heed the message in your status...there are 2 people in question. Yourself and nlcuber. I suggest you stop worrying about what he's doing...I doubt anyone believes your averages either...stop dragging another person into this...get your damn video and stop being a f***ing idiot.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 22, 2010)

shelley said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Nevermind, you can barley see the cube.
> ...



Haha, nice catch. Fixed it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 22, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5
Average: 15.49
Best Time: 12.68
Worst Time: 18.31
Individual Times: 13.63, 12.68, 15.60, 16.19, 16.30, 16.60, 15.14, 14.84, 14.40, 18.31, 17.05, 15.20 

Comments: Normal, maybe slightly better than normal.

Guys: please stop.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 22, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5
Name: richardzhang
Average: 14.71
Times: 12.77, 14.42, 15.67, 13.90, 13.79, 16.29, 14.59, 13.44, 17.12, 15.03, 15.07, 14.89

Hopefully ill win this week.


----------



## Edward (Apr 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Weekly Competition #5
> Average: 15.49
> Best Time: 12.68
> Worst Time: 18.31
> ...



You know what'll stop all of this? 
Video


----------



## TheBB (Apr 23, 2010)

I just sub-14'ed an average of 5 for the first time. Guess that means I should do the scrambles NOW.

Edit: I can't do this right... just DNF me this week.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 23, 2010)

I wonder when I will compete next time xD


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5
Average: 19.32
Best Time: 15.65
Worst Time: 20.40
Individual Times: (15.65) 19.59 20.06 (20.40) 19.15 19.63 18.40 19.55 18.28 19.15 19.72 19.69
Standard Deviation: 0.58235

Comment: Not the greatest average but pretty consistant I'd say (at least for me).


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 24, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5
Average: 19.53
Standard Deviation: 8.7%
Individual Times: 19.63, 19.91, 22.30, 18.30, 18.64, (16.39), 16.56, 21.62, 17.96, (23.19), 19.12, 21.22
Comment: Pretty good for me, 3 sec off my PB


----------



## Escher (Apr 24, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Weekly Competition #5
> Average: 19.53
> Standard Deviation: 8.7%
> Individual Times: 19.63, 19.91, 22.30, 18.30, 18.64, (16.39), 16.56, 21.62, 17.96, (23.19), 19.12, 21.22
> Comment: Pretty good for me, 3 sec off my PB



And to think, barely 2 months ago you were getting so frustrated with cubing because you weren't sub 20


----------



## Parity (Apr 24, 2010)

#5

parity

average 16.55

17.22, 16.29, 17.37, 17.28, 16.64, 15.98, 16.31, 15.95, 16.39, 16.32, 16.12, 17.02


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 24, 2010)

Escher said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly Competition #5
> ...



Well, I guess I'm still not properly sub-20 yet (if you count avg of 100), but I think I've now had a sub-17 avg of 5, so the avg is deffo moving, but not fast enough!!


----------



## Truncator (Apr 26, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5
Name: Truncator
Average: 17.42
Times: 16.12, 15.95, 18.51, 18.78, 16.66, 16.10, 18.95, 17.66, 16.95, 16.22, 18.39, 18.86

Too many 18s ): No video this week because I didn't feel like setting up my camera.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 26, 2010)

#5:
22.33,21.05,21.93,18.58,23.08,21.90,19.31,18.72,21.61,19.69,19.77,19.91
Average:20.62
Wow, not even sub-20...


----------



## Diniz (Apr 26, 2010)

#5
Diniz
18.22, 20.24, (17.32), 22.86, 18.51, 17.07, (23.84), 18.60, 21.18, 18.28, 19.60, 19.08
Average: 19.39

Results and scrambles soon..


----------



## Diniz (Apr 26, 2010)

Weekly Competition #5: (19April2010)

1. richardzhang	14.71
2. nlCuber22	15.49
3. neo63	16.2
4. Parity	16.55
5. Truncator	17.42
6. cubedude7	17.99
7. ashmnafa	18.38
8. vcuber13 19.32
9. Diniz	19.39
10. Cride5	19.53
11. yeee707	20.62

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weekly Competition #6: (26April2010)
1. B2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L B2 D F2 R' F R2 D U' R F2 R2 F' 
2. D' R2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 D' L R' B' R2 F U' F' R' U' F2 
3. U B2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 F2 U' F L2 R U2 B R2 B' F' U F2 L U2 
4. F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 L' F R F' L D F L U' L2 B F2 
5. R B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R U2 R2 B F2 R' U L D2 R2 D' B F' 
6. B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L F2 U B' L R D2 F L' D R2 
7. B2 R D2 R U2 R F2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 U R' B' D B' R2 
8. R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' B' D' F D' F D' L' D R' B' U' 
9. L R B2 R D2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' D L R2 U2 B D' R U' F' L R2 
10. D2 R' D2 B2 D2 R B2 L' R2 D2 B' U' B2 L U2 L2 F D' F' 
11. B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' L' F2 R2 D' B L R2 
12. B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U' F U B' F2 R' F' U' B D B2 L' 

*Deadline: Sunday night (02 May)*
Results: Monday (03 May)


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2010)

12th


----------



## Parity (Apr 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 12th



4th


----------



## Parity (Apr 26, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 12th



4th


----------



## Shortey (Apr 26, 2010)

You don't have to tell him twice. =P


----------



## Parity (Apr 26, 2010)

Morten said:


> You don't have to tell him twice. =P



Ha I submitted it then went back then watched TV thought I didn't submit it so I did again.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 27, 2010)

Parity said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 12th
> ...


1st


----------



## shelley (Apr 27, 2010)

Weekly competition #6
Average: 15.14
Individual Times:
15.32, 15.05, (17.65), 16.09, 14.23, 14.36, 14.56, 16.39, 14.49, 14.52, 16.36, (14.04)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 27, 2010)

Weekly Competition #6
Name: Neo63
Average: 15.95
Times: (18.81), 17.25, 16.73, 14.93, 18.50, 15.86, 15.94, 15.95, 14.67, (13.09), 15.93, 13.76
Terrible start but pretty good finish


----------



## sz35 (Apr 28, 2010)

Weekly Competition #6
Name: sz35
Average: 16.76
Times: 16.38,(22.16),16.81,14.38,17.56,(11.47),15.84,17.08,18.18,16.34,18.15,16.84 
Good Avg! Amazing Single!!!


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 28, 2010)

Weekly competition #6
Times: 16.40, 17.60, 18.37, 17.50, 19.54, 19.98, (15.69), (23.51), 19.72, 19.23, 15.95, 19.02
Average: 18.33, hmm, could be better. Too many 19's....


----------



## marthaurion (Apr 28, 2010)

Times: (13.90), 14.88, 16.80, 15.08, 16.18, 15.27, 16.36, 16.71, 15.58, (17.11), 16.03, 16.36
Average: 15.93
First solve was a PLL skip...could have been so much better...


----------



## ianini (Apr 29, 2010)

Name: Ian
Average: 14.30
Times: 12.04, 12.35, 13.97, 14.78, 19.87, 14.34, 11.14, 15.65, 15.45, 14.45, 16.45, 13.54
Comments: I like sub-15!


----------



## Neo63 (May 3, 2010)

the race died down...and no new scramble


----------



## ChrisBird (May 4, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> the race died down...and no new scramble



If I understand the original post correctly, the results for the previous one will be up sometime today, and then a new set of scrambles will be posted.

Or am I interpreting it incorrectly?

~Chris


----------



## Neo63 (May 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > the race died down...and no new scramble
> ...



your interpretation was correct. Maybe i was a little bit impatient, but there are still no scrambles...I had to do the Sunday Contest indeed


----------



## Diniz (May 4, 2010)

1. ianini	14.3
2. Shelley	15.14
3. marthaurion	15.93
4. neo63	15.95
5. sz35	16.76
6. cubedude7	18.33

Scrambles soon...


----------



## Diniz (May 4, 2010)

Weekly Competition #7: (03April2010)
1. L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L2 R U' B D2 F' L' B D2 F' R 
2. U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F' L R2 F2 D2 L B2 R' 
3. F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' L' R2 D L' F' U' R F' D L2 F' 
4. R2 D2 L2 F R2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 F2 D L' R' F L B2 F' L R' B 
5. D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F U2 B' L' B' D B' L' D L2 U2 
6. R2 B' R2 F R2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 F2 L' U2 F' U' L2 B D' U R2 D2 
7. B2 F2 R B2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 F R' F' D B U R2 B D' 
8. U2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 R F U' F2 U L F2 D' B' D' 
9. U2 R B2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L R F' U' R' U2 R2 F2 L' D' L2 U R' 
10. U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 D B2 U B2 R2 B' R B2 F2 U L' R' D B' U2 
11. F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 U R F2 D B2 U' R U F R' 
12. D2 U2 B L2 B U2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 D' F' L' U2 B2 R' B2 R' U F2 

*Deadline: Sunday night (09 May)*
Results: Monday (10 May)


----------



## incessantcheese (May 4, 2010)

Name: Tony
Average: 20.52
Times: 19.94, 20.61, 20.25, 21.23, 18.67, 18.57, 22.57, 22.93, 22.78, 17.60, (15.88), (23.41)

lol maybe i should be joining the sub-20 thread.... long way to go...


----------



## ChrisBird (May 4, 2010)

Ok, so this is my first time being here, considering I just passed out of the Race to Sub-20 thread.

And umm... this average started out amazing, but ended up failing miserably.
You'll see why.

Average: 19.81

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.81
Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 14.88
Worst Time: 23.42+
Individual Times:
(14.88), 18.41, 17.81, 17.75, 17.06, 22.19, 21.27, 23.06, 19.93, 22.02, (23.42+), 19.96

Certainly not the most stylish way to make an entrance into this race but whatever haha.

I have a video of the abomination, but I don't think my dignity could take me posting it.

Best average of 5: 17.18

Wow, I suck.

~Chris


----------



## Raffael (May 6, 2010)

hey there, guys and gals, I'll join in.

here's my result:

Weekly Competition #7
Name: Raffael
Average: 18.38
Times: 18.91, 17.52, 19.34, 16.64, 18.25, 18.34, 18.03, (16.24), 21.05, 17.06, (22.47), 18.66


----------



## marthaurion (May 6, 2010)

Average: 15.50
Times: 14.52, 17.08, 14.66, 15.55, 14.88, 14.21, (13.83), 17.55, 14.91, (17.66), 16.33, 15.27
Stupid 17's...that so could've been sub 15....


----------



## Jebediah54 (May 6, 2010)

Weekly Competition #7
Name: Jebediah54
Average: 16.13
Times: 16.77 16.20 16.83 15.03 15.44 18.80 16.67 17.61 14.22 13.92 16.97 15.56


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 6, 2010)

Weekly competition #7
Name: Rubiks560
Average: 14.48
Times:12.30, 15.99, 13.59, 12.77, 15.53, 13.81, 15.44, 14.44, 13.88, 14.03, 15.30, 16.38 
Could have been better...but i'm pretty happy with this.


----------



## dannyz0r (May 6, 2010)

Weekly Competition #7

avg12: 18.14 (σ = 0.99)

18.09, 18.41, 16.63, 19.45, (16.13), 19.63, 18.71, 18.30, (20.50), 16.42, 18.10, 17.65


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 6, 2010)

Weekly Competition #7
Name: nlcuber22
Average: 13.74
Individual Times: 13.70, 13.23, 14.74, (11.62), 13.55, 15.18, 14.16, 13.55, 12.41, (17.78), 15.23 
Comments: wtf, is it just me or are the scrambles REALLY easy? soooo many free pairs.


----------



## Neo63 (May 6, 2010)

Weekly Competition #7
Name: Neo63
Average: 14.72
Individual Times: 13.10, 14.09, 15.97, 15.45, 17.41, 13.47, 14.83, 15.18, 15.70, 13.02, 13.00, 16.41
Comments: Relatively easy scrambles, and very nice average


----------



## sz35 (May 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #7
Name: sz35
Average: 16.99
Individual Times: 
1.	18.58
2.	16.20	
3.	19.65
4.	18.02
5.	(11.24)- OLL skip+ A perm    
6.	16.78
7.	15.12	
8.	16.49	
9.	15.47
10.	17.47	
11.	16.16	
12.	(19.86)

Bad start, good end. avg is OK


----------



## cubedude7 (May 7, 2010)

Weekly Competition #7
Times: (14.46), 17.97, 16.78, 15.16, 17.24, 16.59, 17.80, 20.01, 18.54, (24.79), 18.50, 19.42
Average: 17.80
Pretty easy scrambles....


----------



## ChrisBird (May 15, 2010)

Bump it up!
Just curious when the next set of scrambled will be posted?

I'm willing to help out in posting scrambles and such on this thread if the starter would like it.

~Chris


----------



## Feryll (May 26, 2010)

Why on Earth did this thread die, and how did it become abandoned? I would very like the owner to start it back up again


----------



## gavnasty (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, you can't just jump from sub-20 to sub-10.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2010)

Do people want it to start again? I can do this week's.


----------



## Feryll (May 26, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Do people want it to start again? I can do this week's.



Yeah, it would be nice. I would even be willing to go as far as finding out results. If no one else wanted to, that is.

Lol yeah, it's not like you drop 5 seconds in a matter of days.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2010)

"Weekly" #8 Ok here are the scrambles: Due Tuesday 6/1 8:00 PM Los Angles Time 
1) D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U L' B2 L2 F' D F D2 B F' 
2) D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R B2 D R B' R2 F L2 R U2 
3) U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R' B2 F U' F R F' D2 B' R' D 
4) B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F L' R D F R' B2 D R2 U2 L 
5) L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R U F2 L B U F2 R F' U' F2 
6) U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 R D' F2 R2 B D F2 U F R2 B2 
7) D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R B2 U2 R2 D B' D2 R F' U 
8) D' L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L F' R' B' F D F' U2 B2 D2 L' 
9) R2 U B2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 R B2 R2 U' R D' L' D2 F 
10) F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D R2 D R' U L' B2 R' D' L2 B F' U 
11) B2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F' R F' U L' B' R F' D' R' F 
12) B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D R U F R' D2 F U L2 R U' R' 

Week 7 Results
nlCuber22 13.74
Rubiks560 14.48
Neo63 14.72
marthaurion 15.50
Jebediah54 16.13
sz35 16.99
cubedude7 17.80
dannyz0r 18.14
Raffael 18.38
ChrisBird 19.81
incessantcheese 20.52
I think I got everyone.


----------



## gavnasty (May 26, 2010)

Awesooome. Thanks.

Average: 19.30
Times:20.19, 20.35, 19.00, 16.83, (16.36), 19.10, 17.64, 21.25, 19.53, 17.99, (21.90), 21.08


----------



## Feryll (May 26, 2010)

Average = 19.65 seconds

19.44	
(15.47)	
21.02
18.02	
17.63
(25.66+)
16.90	
22.50
19.88
23.25
20.93	
16.90	

Yay. It was really good at first, including a solve with an F2L pair skip and an OLL skip with a no AUF J-perm (No, it wasn't the really fast one  ). But then I had slip ups. Literally. But I was happy with my last time. I hope this is a good omen for what I will get at Ohio Open  Thanks for reopening this thread, btw.


----------



## sz35 (May 27, 2010)

*16.29*
*Very Bad!*:fp
1.	18.96
2.	16.27
3.	16.11	
4.	13.81	
5.	(13.81)
6.	15.25	
7.	16.47	
8.	(21.21)
9.	15.31	
10.	17.90
11.	17.61	
12.	15.25


----------



## Feryll (Jun 3, 2010)

To whom it may concern, those very few still racing. I don't get why people don't like it...Hormonal shifts between sub25 and sub20, maybe, sort of like senioritis? 

1. sz35 (16.29 VERY BAD!)
2. gavnasty (19.30 Awesooome)
3. Feryll (19.65 gr)

1. U L R2 D' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 R' B F' L' R F' L2 F' D' U2 L D2 L2 D B2 F

2. B' D B2 D2 B' F2 L' B2 R B F R B L2 U2 L2 D U2 B' D B F' D L' U

3. D2 U2 B2 R' B' L B F' D U B' F2 U' B D' L' R U' F' D L D' L' F' R2

4. L2 R2 B L2 D2 U R F L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B F R2 B F2 D2 U B F U2 L R2

5. B' F2 L2 D' L U' F U' B2 D U2 L F2 D' U' R' B' F R D' U' B F' L' B

6. B F2 D2 R2 U' L' R2 D' L2 B' L U2 R2 B F' D' R2 D' B2 F' U2 B2 F R' B'

7. B F2 U R2 D' R' U' L' R2 U L B2 U L' B' F2 U' R' F R B F2 D' U' F

8. L B' D2 U L R' B' L2 R U F D2 L2 R2 F L2 D' B F' D' B F D2 U' R

9. B2 D' U2 B U' R F L R U' R2 B F' D' L R2 F R B R B' R2 F' L D

10. F D U L B F' D2 U' L' R2 D U2 B2 F2 D2 U' B' U' F D U2 L' D' U L

11. D2 R' U' F D2 B2 F L D2 B' D2 U2 L D R2 U F2 D B2 L2 R2 U R D2 L

12. U' L R D' L2 R D U' B2 D2 U' L F2 D' R2 B' D2 U B' L D U2 R' F D


----------



## sz35 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Average: 15.68*
*Comment: Great avg! Finally sub 16 on a race!!!*
Standard Deviation: 1.38
Best Time: 13.40
Worst Time: 18.44
Individual Times:
1.17.88	
2.17.52
3.14.80
4.16.02
5.14.22
6.16.84	
7.(13.40)	
8.14.08	
9.13.97	
10.16.47
11.(18.44)
12.15.02

Also have a new PB avg 5: 14.09


Spoiler



Average: 14.09
Standard Deviation: 0.10
Best Time: 13.40
Worst Time: 16.84
Individual Times:
1.14.22	
2.(16.84)
3.(13.40)
4.14.08	
5.13.97


----------



## riffz (Jun 4, 2010)

If this thread is still going I'd like to join.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it is


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 4, 2010)

Ao12: 17.64

20.74, 15.65, 19.82, 16.25, 13.17, 20.26, 17.40, 21.10, 14.73, 18.33, 17.34, 15.83

Did this right after waking. No warm-up, cold hands. I like: the 5 sub-17 solves. I don't like: the fail 5 (sup?) above-18s. I will practice this week. Can almost definitely guarantee sub-16 for next week.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2010)

Average of 12: 14.22

11.89, 13.36, 14.64, 15.50, 12.44, 17.04, 15.57, 16.68, 11.00, 13.13, 14.97, 13.98 => 14.22

Good avg. Started sucking there towards the middle (17, 16) but other than that it was pretty great for me. First 5 solves are a 13.48 avg5.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 5, 2010)

Average: 18.70
(13.74), (21.78), 19.06, 18.81, 19.51, 17.08, 16.54, 19.85, 20.15, 18.88, 18.45, 18.65

Blaow.


----------



## RTh (Mar 7, 2011)

Next round I'll join you guys =]

I'm averaging about 19 these days, some days I'm really slow and don't even get a sub-20 avg, others I get a 18 avg xD
I use about 25/57 OLL and 21/21 PLL.

I hope to learn full OLL in a month or two, and get consistent sub-15 averages in least than 2 months.

Nice thread, keep it up.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 7, 2011)

The thread has been dead since May. Try the Race to Sub-12 thread that was started in this ones stead.


----------



## AnsonL (May 7, 2011)

is this for one handed too?


----------



## ianography (May 7, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> is this for one handed too?


 
This thread is dead. This one, on the other hand, isn't.


----------

